# My reverse cam



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Installed it today
I'll do a more in depth write up later if anyone's interested 












On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I need this mod


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Another class mod mate!


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

I NEED this mod ! Been thinking about how to for ages ! Does it fit into a standard rns-e ? Is it hard to fit ? Any details of equipment needed and how to would be much appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll do a parts list and how to tomorrow guys

Valentine's Day !!! 
Mrs wheel is half full of prosecco, I'm not sitting here chatting with you lot tonight lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks good!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> I'll do a parts list and how to tomorrow guys
> 
> Valentine's Day !!!
> Mrs wheel is half full of prosecco, I'm not sitting here chatting with you lot tonight lol


LOL Good luck!


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

1wheelonly said:


> Valentine's Day !!!
> Mrs wheel is half full of prosecco, I'm not sitting here chatting with you lot tonight lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Oh you romantic!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Excellent. Looked into this in the past but didn't manage to resolve.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lee

Looks good mate also was nice to meet you on Thursday

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Parts required..........

Firstly you require a media interface for the video signal to be transferred to the rns-e

I used this one ( approx £80 )









http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1471722213

Secondly, you need your camera, DOUBLE check fitment as a lot out there are advertised to fit TT but they don't 
( I found out the hard way as mine doesn't fit properly so now buying another )
If you notice mine has a slot either side, this is incorrect for a mk2 tt 
You need one with the single slot on one side









Some cameras come with a composite lead and a power plug but I'd advise you also source your own to either extend or replace due to nature of the install.

Composite lead, also know as phono or RCA,
A 5mtr one is more than enough but better to be to long 









A packet of scotch locks









Some power cable for power from rear light to number plate light ( 3m - 4m ) any low volt twin core cable can be used 
Example, 10amp 12v cable









Another single core cable ( 5m ) is required for the switching process, from camera to rns-e ( 5m )
Again, any low volt cable would be suitable

1x repair wire to add to your quadlock loom for the switching process









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow thats fantastic! Love how its with the oem system too.

Was it difficult to fish the wire(s) to the camera/ headunit?

What camera are you getting now? The ones i have seen have the top of the video feed cut off by the boot lid but yours looks ok.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Basic install........

I'm not going to tell you the best place to run your cables etc etc as some of you will know which panels come off easy etc etc and you'll probably want to run them your own way

So here's basically what has to be done.....

Inner Boot panels off, remove number plate light, connect number plate loom to led loom on camera

Now you need a power feed from your reverse light to the camera 
On my car ( 2010 ) my reverse light was blue/black pin 6 on the back of the light and obviously the thick brown for earth 
This will provide power to the camera every time you select reverse

Signal / video...... 
From the camera to the rns-e you need to run the composite lead along with a switch feed ( 12v )

Once you've ran your cables to the stereo you need to join a repair to the end of your 12v switch feed, this needs to then be added to
BLOCK "C" 
PIN "2"
This is labeled RFSL on your rns-e, this pin recognises a 12v feed from the reverse light and switches the screen over to the camera

Next you connect the composite lead to the media interface ( yellow plug )

Now to connect the interface to the rns-e, plug in the 32 pin block, your then left with 4 wires, power, Earth, can high and can low 
These need to be spliced to your quadlock loom

Power ( +12v ) block "D" pin "16"
Ground ( - ) block "D" pin "12"
Can high = block "D" pin "9"
Can low = block "D" pin "10"

You now need vagcom to code the car 
Go into 
37 NAVIGATION 
10 adaptation 
Drop down box 
Select reverse cam
Change from 0 to 1 
Save

If you've coded correctly and all your powers and canbus connections are correct now press the media button on the rns-e and select source, you should now see the option for "TV" 
Select reverse gear and you should now see all your tools from the install scattered all over your drive behind your car ! Lol 
Test your unit by selecting radio and put your car in reverse, it should auto switch the screen over

This is a fiddly install due to the cable runs but at £80 for a interface and about £30 for a camera it's a very cheap diy job 
Companies charge over £700 for what is basically exactly the same results

Hope you enjoyed it

Here's a few pics of where I ran my cables 
In the boot lid, once tested all the cables can be zip tied to the existing loom









The tricky part !!!!!! Going through the rubber gaitor






























Once your into the car roof then the hard work is over, I went over my roof and down the left front pillar and behind glovebox

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent write up Lea, very impressed


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice one lea bang on mate .

Looks like the next job on mine after the clutch 

Phil


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats really impressive... Thanks for the writeup... Is the roofliner hard to remove?

Your cabin must have been completely stripped this!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

I see on eBay there is wireless reversing cameras for sale , thinking this might be easier option to fit rather than need to run wires all through car


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Parts ordered


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Where did you order your adaptor from gogs?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All the panels etc are pretty easy to remove 
It's getting the cables through the rubber grommet from the boot to the roof that's the worst part of the install

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dizzyman said:


> Where did you order your adaptor from gogs?


Everything off ebay


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm planning on doing this as well for my android head unit. How is the picture being offset and not in the center of the car. Is it noticeable? I'm afraid the lines from the camera won't look right if the camera isn't in the center.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

Great write up, but made me jealous as I had tried to install RVC last week with a Kufatec interface only to find that it wouldn't work with 2010 cars, the switching wouldn't work properly 
To quote their site _Regarding Audi vehicles not suitable for RNS-E head unit from 2010 model year (part number ... ... 193) - coming soon_

My car is 2008 but with a 2012 RNS-e fitted. Please can you tell me which model RNS-e yours has as it could be either. The earlier one has CD/TV button (model number 192), mine has Media button and the gloss black surround (model 193).

Cheers
TonyZ


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm, not read through the whole thread.. but you look like you know your stuff. Any reason why you didn't use a wireless transponder instead of wiring through the cabin?


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Love the idea of this & would be up for it IF a wireless camera would give a good enough quality of image - really don't fancy running wires front to back?

Does anyone know / has anyone tried it wirelessly?


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Even if it you used a wireless sender... surely you would still need wire the power from the reverse light to enable the auto switching?

So by having the video signal wireless how much effort does it actually save?

Also from what i have read the camera would need a clean power source - and the power from the number plate light wouldnt be clean enough to power up the camera.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

TonyZed said:


> Hi
> 
> Great write up, but made me jealous as I had tried to install RVC last week with a Kufatec interface only to find that it wouldn't work with 2010 cars, the switching wouldn't work properly
> To quote their site _Regarding Audi vehicles not suitable for RNS-E head unit from 2010 model year (part number ... ... 193) - coming soon_
> ...


Mines a media button ( 193 ) 
You could still use your device but just use an independent reverse signal from the reverse light to the rns-e on BLOCK "C" PIN "2"

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Even if it you used a wireless sender... surely you would still need wire the power from the reverse light to enable the auto switching?
> 
> So by having the video signal wireless how much effort does it actually save?
> 
> Also from what i have read the camera would need a clean power source - and the power from the number plate light wouldnt be clean enough to power up the camera.


This is correct, no point fitting a wireless camera and run the risk of interference when you need to run a switch feed anyway

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

A wirering diagram would be nice.

Also a write up on how you took the roof panels of, and how you got the wires down the pillar and into the dash.

This is very cool, and one of the best modds i ever seen.

Would this camera be right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CCD-Car-Reverse ... 3a9f85828b


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That camera is correct on the listing, however, many list it for a tt but it took me 3 deliveries before I got sent the correct one

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

noticed that the led is smaller.. Does the led exposure on the plate not look a bit off now?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

this is my new camera i found on the web, it was listed as a new A4 and Q5 please make sure you do your homework when buying a camera as lots of sites list it as fitting a TT but it took me 3 attempts before getting correct fitment
this is offset so allows use of your existing bulb or led and centralizes the picture better









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Damn!!!

Mine shows Pin 2 on Block as NC not RFSL, which my 192 Unit shows. Do you know the date of manufacture of your RNS-e

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

your not looking at the correct block ?
Block "C"
Block C, pin 2 is deffo rfsl, even on a "192 "









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> your not looking at the correct block ?
> Block "C"
> Block C, pin 2 is deffo rfsl, even on a "192 "
> 
> ...


I wish  


Although my 192 does have Block C Pin 2 marked as rfsl as per your photo.
Do you have a pic like that from your "193" It would be interesting to see it's date of manufacture.
Btw, what car did yours come out of?

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've had and fitted loads of these and I've never come across that before, here's another " 193 G " also from an A3









Why are you looking at A3 units anyway ?
On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> I've had and fitted loads of these and I've never come across that before, here's another " 193 G " also from an A3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this RNS-e from amit91987 on this forum. I didn't ask him where it had come from although I think he had bought it for his TTS and then decided to go the Nexus route (as can be seen from his posts)

Your photo of the A3 unit doesn't show the date and software details compared to mine. It would be interesting to know them.
We ( my clever mate and I) are going to have another look later in the week. I think he said that using pin 2 switches the reverse camera on but not off  
We will persevere, but really appreciate your help with this.

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That was just a screen shot I found 
Mine is latest 2013 model

So you've got an A3 unit for a tt ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> That was just a screen shot I found
> Mine is latest 2013 model
> 
> So you've got an A3 unit for a tt ?
> ...


I bought it from Amit who was taking it out of a TTS so I didn't see any problem. It works perfectly, apart from this which I think I will resolve. What do you think the difference might be? It has the same fascia as the latest TT's and fits perfectly.

Reading the Kufatec site suggests that their interface won't work on 2010 onwards RNS-e so the problem is not just mine.
http://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/re...on/rear-view-camera-universal-bundle-audi-vw1 small print!!

Please don't misunderstand me, I know you have sorted it, but the "nc' text on pin 2 might explain my problem. I just hope we can sort it. I think I'll start by seeing if an A3 of 2011 spec could have a reverse camera and, if so, how it is connected to the RNS-e.

Wish me luck, I'll let you know how we get on. In the meantime, if you learn anything that will help me, I would be very happy to hear it.

Cheers

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah right so it must be a A3 rns-e that's had the facia swapped

I'll dig about too for you later when I'm home mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, the c2 pin marked NC still auto switches once coded

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Already have a reverse cam, but ordered that one too, more centered and clears the trunk lip better it looks like.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Where did you order the one that sits more centred?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

America

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah but which company ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry it's actually China not the states, I paid in dollars so just assumed

I'd recommend waiting to see if mine fits first

http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-camera-240/audi-241/

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> Right, the c2 pin marked NC still auto switches once coded
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


As soon as you code the screen goes to camera, but it won't switch back. In fact on my 193, C2 labeled NC is open circuit to ground, but on my old 192, which is labeled RFSL there is a 3.8K resistance to ground.

Whether or not you connect anything to pin 2, the unit does see the camera, possibly through the Can, but it doesn't switch off, but the answer may be there somewhere. There are some French posts which refer to Pin 2 as NC sometimes, so I am learning French!

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you tried adding 12v to the pin ?

Have you correctly coded the unit for camera ?

Have you tried the old way of coding it as lambo ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

not sure if this may help anyone or not

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Veyron-VC-AUT ... 3a69adcdad


----------



## amit91987 (Apr 1, 2014)

TonyZed said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> > That was just a screen shot I found
> ...


Hi Tony

Did you manage to contact Ash? I messaged you yesterday with his details. He should be able to help you.

Amit


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

> Hi Tony
> 
> Did you manage to contact Ash? I messaged you yesterday with his details. He should be able to help you.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit

Nothing has come through to me yet. He can call or text any time.

TonyZ


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

TonyZed said:


> > Hi Tony
> >
> > Did you manage to contact Ash? I messaged you yesterday with his details. He should be able to help you.
> >
> ...


Hey fella, suggest you might like to remove your number - there are too many internet trolls out there & just PM it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Samoa said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi Tony
> ...


I Agree with Samoa mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

> Have you tried adding 12v to the pin ?
> 
> Have you correctly coded the unit for camera ?
> 
> Have you tried the old way of coding it as lambo ?


Hi Lea

Yep, we've tried all of the above. Nothing works.
I Googled "RNS-e Pin 2 marked NC" or something like that. It came up with lots of comments, including a French Forum. I used Translate and ended up with 5 pages of posts, some pidgin English, but lots of understanding. It seems that some models of RNS-e from 2010 on will not work whatever you do far short of a motherboard!!

I'll still keep trying though.

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Did you try the lambo route ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> Did you try the lambo route ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


As far as I know.

TonyZ


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Hi, Has anyone located the correct camera/reverse light unit, the one I got of ebay doesn't fit correctly it rattles around in the recess. :-(


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've changed mine, I got a staggered one from a Q5 
And it allows you to use your original number plate bulb / led 
























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Regards Carl


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm thinking I may just go with a license plate mounted camera. Will be easier to run the wires and closer to the reverse light wires to activate it.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

1wheel, a few questions I hope you can help with:
what sort of contacts on the camera? I assume one yellow RCA plug? If so, male or female? Edit: my bad. Saw that it is RCA one lead on page one.

How is it powered, from the number plate lights contact or? Edit: I have a pioneer and it is supposed to switch automatically on reverse signal already present in the harness to my understanding. Do I need to run any additional wires beside the RCA and the number plate light contact already present, meaning does the camera need separate power or will it live off the power going to the light housing? In other word will I get away with just connecting the existing power lead/plug to the light housing and the RCA cable?

I ordered the same camera and want to have the cables ready for the install. 
What length of RCA cable do I need? Will 5 meter do? Edit: saw that 5m is ok on first page, again, my bad.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes yellow RCA, the camera and interface are usually female so your cable that you run through the car should be male 
Yes 5 meters will do 
As for power, no the number plate lights are for the number plate bulb as the feed will only be live when you turn the lights on

You can use the reverse light feed for power aswell as the switch feed 
Or you can power the camera direct from the battery and use the reverse light as switch feed only etc

All depends on how you want the install etc 
Also depends on camera voltage requirements as it is common to get flicker on the screen, some have said its down to the canbus but it isn't, it's down to under voltage at the camera 
I found the best way to combat that ( only found out by having 3 different cameras )
Was the relay option, that way the camera & the switch on the rns-e is getting maximum voltage

So...... 
From battery to a 4 pole relay








Then from the reverse light to the relay 
This then allows the reverse light feed to switch the relay to allow the direct battery feed to pass through, giving maximum voltage

This isn't necessary but will depend on how picky your camera is as the reverse light doesn't chuck out full 12 volts, in fact it worked better when all the lights were on

Just a heads up mate incase your camera is sensitive to the voltage

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Ive got the top of the range Pioneer navi system, with reversing camera option.

****Ive got to say this looks head and shoulders better then the Pioneer one****

Great Job..... Great details...and still OEM Cant go wrong


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Drawing revised...see below.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all. That made it all very clear.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's more or less spot on Swiss, nice job 
The only thing that is missing is the switch feed from the reverse light directly to the back of the RNS-E on block "C" pin "2" labelled RFSL

Nice one mate, well done

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A couple of videos of it switching 




Further down my drive to give you a better idea of view 




One backing up to the garage door to give you an idea of the overlay lines 
You'll notice once at the first green market the parking sensors kick in 




And a pic of the distance of the first green marker









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I really want to do this (but with my pioneer unit)

Does look very cool on Lea's car.

Just not sure i have the ability to remove the headliner and feed the wire through the boot grommet!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Drawing revised - see below


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe the wrong thread (sorry), but here is what I plan to do with my Pioneer head unit:

1. Mount reverse camera on back lid. 
2. Draw positive lead from reverse light to camera (for switching on when needed). Negative from camera to ground. 
3. Draw RCA cable from camera to "reverse camera in" on the back of the Pioneer.
4. In settings menu on Pioneer check "yes" for reverse camera installed.

The Pioneer unit is already hooked up to sense when reverse is engaged, it has built in tuner an a port for RCA reverse camera in. So, will this simple setup work with the Pioneer or am I missing something?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Very informative videos Lea, can we see a video of what happens when you don't listen to the parking sensors please


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Block C pin 2 is in a 12 pin block in the quadlock, it will be empty so a repair wire is required

Media interface, red pos, black neg, white, can high, brown can low 
These are to be spliced into the loom of the rns-e quadlock 
Can low is block D pin 10 
Can high is block D pin 9

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Sophus said:


> Maybe the wrong thread (sorry), but here is what I plan to do with my Pioneer head unit:
> 
> 1. Mount reverse camera on back lid.
> 2. Draw positive lead from reverse light to camera (for switching on when needed). Negative from camera to ground.
> ...


Probably the wrong thread... But yes that should work... But a better alternative depending what you want (not sure if the pink wire on the loom actually works)

Run a clean mains power (red on loom) and rca from HU to camera. Ground the earth on the camera. Then mains from reverse light to pink on loom (if the loom signal doesnt work)

What this will offer is auto switching to the camera when reverse is engaged... And as the camera is always powered with the HU you can select it regardless of gear.

I am planning (eventually) on getting a camera mounted on my plate (through the bumper) Not the licence plate light... Purely as it easier to do!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I doubt any after market head unit will sense when the car is in reverse without having to be hard wired, it will need a signal sent to it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Very informative videos Lea, can we see a video of what happens when you don't listen to the parking sensors please












On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Spot on Swiss 
The only thing you could add would be the grey 32 pin plug coming from the interface also plugs into the rear of the rns-e
















And you haven't labelled the PIN numbers of the can high and low in block D

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread is turning out more involved than the install ! Lmfao

Great to see people getting involved and massive credit to Swiss for the effort put in, top man

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

This should be re structured to be put into the knowledge base


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Brittan will probably put it in there, I could re structure it when Swiss has finalised the drawing I guess

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> I doubt any after market head unit will sense when the car is in reverse without having to be hard wired, it will need a signal sent to it
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


It does! A pink wire in the harness provides the signal. I can verify it in the Pioneer settings menu showing Connected Staus. It shows "Reverse signal: low" changing to "Reverse signal: high" upon engaging reverse.

Sorry for the thread jacking and thanks for valuable help!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great thread and an interesting read.

Wonder why Audi never offered this as an option ?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's only two ports Swiss 
The quod lock port 
And the 32 pin AV port









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Ooops


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like they got the "C" and "D" pin-out backwards...they thought they were going forward!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

block D is part of the quadlock 
Block C is a seperate block plugged into the quadlock 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Looks like they "C" and "D" pin out backwards...they thought they were going forward!


Yes mate, it's looking at the back of the quadlock 
So if you rotate yours 180' on the back of your rns-e mate it will be right

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Swiss, figure 1 is exactly right mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see next.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just studied it and there is one thing mate 
The rca extension lead needs to be male both ends mate 
The interface is correct with a female but cameras come with a female so the extension lead needs to be male both ends mate

Your getting good at this Swiss !! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ 1Wheelonly - no worries, an easy fix! Sure there's nothing else??

I do have a question about the wire going to Block C, Pin 2, RFSL. You mentioned that's a "repair" wire since there's no pre-existing wire at that position. Does that wire require a special terminal pin to be soldered onto the end of the wire in order to be inserted into the block?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate 
The repair wire is : 000 979 009
It comes as one wire with the correct pin on either end, cut it in half, you then have a spare










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

MASSIVE thanks to Swiss for putting the time, effort & skill into this diagram

I'm genuinely more impressed with that than the camera install mate !!!

Your a credit to the forum mate

Well done and thank you 
Lea

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate it is an Audi part number

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Okay. Please check the image. I revised it (yet again...whoo hooo!) with the wire you showed and the P/N for reference. I also added a crimp connector as a visual clue.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

SPOT ON MATE !

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Great schematic...will be very useful 
Just need links to suitable components / parts to finish it off :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ 1Wheelonly - Excellent! One last thing I want to include is a schematic for your alternate powering of the camera using a 12v-relay. I don't want to lose that in all the postings we had going on here.  But....I'll give that a shot tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah a condensed read would be easier to follow but all the history to it is here...A long but interesting thread with a little fun along the way.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> My dad always said, if you're going to do something, do it right!  Happy to help, I'm really enjoying this.
> 
> Is that "000 979 009" an Audi part number??


Your diagramming skills are excellent considering this is in Paint. I can only imagine how well you would do with MS Visio!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised - see below


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate except terminal 87 on the relay will also go to RFSL on block C pin 2 as well as the camera

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Revised...image removed and move to new post.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate spot on
That way gives you a more stable voltage

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ 1Wheelonly - Okay. What I will do is create a new post called "8J Reverse Camera Wiring Diagram" and then if you want, you can summarize your posts in it, thereby creating a much a shorter post than this one and then we can terminate this one. Sound okay by you?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What's wrong with this ? There's only 109 posts !!! Lmfao 
A nice quick easy read !!! PMSL

Yes mate, go for it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ 1Wheelonly - Okay, new post has been started so I have pulled all the graphics out of this one. Feel free to populate it with your instructions and parts list.

Really enjoyed this!! If you want another wiring diagram for any other projects, give me a shout.  Cheers!!


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"Yes mate it is an Audi part number"

The repair wires are across brands VAG part numbers and so it maybe cheaper to order them from a Skoda dealer. LOL

This is a useful link to VAG connectors, housings etc.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Catalogues ... dipins.pdf


----------



## slac10 (Jun 12, 2015)

1wheelonly said:


> I've changed mine, I got a staggered one from a Q5
> And it allows you to use your original number plate bulb / led
> 
> 
> ...


what year is your TT and did you have to make any modifications to the camera or car to fit that Q5 one?


----------

